# State pension from UK - how to treat?



## elaineandray (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi
We are originally from the UK. My husband gets a state pension from there and not sure where I should put this on the etax form. I believe there is an agreement with Australia and the UK regarding tax relief. Can anyone tell me .

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Changed your thread header to try and attract a bit more attention. Could you give us a few more details, please?

I take it that you're currently in Australia and trying to file your taxes there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## elaineandray (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes Bev


----------

